# Finally found alteeza tail lights, Sentra/200SX



## themudboy (Sep 5, 2002)

X3Racing.com has come out with new tail lights. I just recieved that tail lights. The tail lights are for the sentra, but the only difference between the sentra and 200sx is the sentra being a 4 door. And i have the 200sx, but it appears that the tail lights are not going to fit. So does that mean the sentra and 200sx tail light assembly different?? visit the site, www.x3racing.com also, when they sent me the tail lights, they forgot to send the lights for the trunk, so be aware if you order some.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Ok,

the tails of both cars 200sx/sentra are allot diffrent...
you should try and get a refund fo the tails if you can..
also they do not come with a center pc I wish they did...lol

I bought the same tails for my sentra and want to get rid of them now they are a big POS. But I see that you are new so welcome to the BB.... have fun and be sure to use the search button whenever you are looking for something....




Rob V.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Personally I like these the best:









but they are for an accord. Still, if you wanted to do bodywork...

Seth


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

yeah those Accords would be cool on our Sentra...Maybe soon we'll get some more taillight options...

I was online here at work witht afriend of mine whos hooking up his Corolla...and I was amazed at howe much more stuff they had than us....They have black projectors and corners-carbon fiber Alteezas....It kinda made me MAD!!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well im still in process of making the black housing altezza . issues came up and couldnt do it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2002)

Have you all checked out ebay? I know they have a lot of altezza stuff up for auction--but nothing for b-12's


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Hey,
> Personally I like these the best:
> 
> 
> ...



I've actually seen these on a sentra in Manhattan a few months ago. I was shocked...they had to modify the trunk and everything. It wasn't done yet though, cuz the car wasn't painted and the rear was primered....but it did look good from half a block away.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

themudboy said:


> *X3Racing.com has come out with new tail lights. I just recieved that tail lights. The tail lights are for the sentra, but the only difference between the sentra and 200sx is the sentra being a 4 door. And i have the 200sx, but it appears that the tail lights are not going to fit. So does that mean the sentra and 200sx tail light assembly different?? visit the site, www.x3racing.com also, when they sent me the tail lights, they forgot to send the lights for the trunk, so be aware if you order some. *


Send those lights back immediately, they wouldn't fit if you had McGuyver helping you, Sentra tails are way different. 200sx altezza's will never come out, there are not enough on the market to return a profit, Plus we all think altezza's are gay


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

send the altezza back unless ur gonna seal them up really really good.

they leak and get water in them ( most of them ).

i had soem and it is all messed up so now it is a project peice.


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

all i have to say is "got rice" personally i would stick with my OEM tail lights.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Altezza = Toyota!


.....sheeesh! (refer to sig in red)


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Opium.....they actually ARE functional.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

andre said:


> *Opium.....they actually ARE functional.   *


Only at a RAVE with the sissy **** pink crayons that sport them on their powder puff rides.


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

if anyone does get these alteeza's they mine as well get some nozzle lights(windshield wiper lights) and a black light in the car. come on this "rice" trend is really getting on my nerves. rice does nothing to your car performance wise. i wish that the rice would disapear and everyone would go JDM.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Different people have different opinions. Please keep this in mind while you're in the Cosmetic Mods/Show section.


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

okay... okay... i guess that i forgot that different people have different styles. i guess that rice does win car shows but i will always stick to jdm.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

snkee200sx said:


> *okay... but i will always stick to jdm. *


Altezzas are originally from Japan.


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

andre said:


> *Altezzas are originally from Japan.  *


.....but thet don't come on the cars from the factory.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

snkee200sx said:


> *.....but thet don't come on the cars from the factory. *


If you really want to get down and dirty...none of the mods you put on your car come from the factory. If you don't like altezza lights, fine, but leave those that do alone. We are all entitled to our own opinion aren't we? I mean at least we don't have civics...right?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

SentraStyleEMW said:


> *If you really want to get down and dirty...none of the mods you put on your car come from the factory. If you don't like altezza lights, fine, but leave those that do alone. We are all entitled to our own opinion aren't we? I mean at least we don't have civics...right? *


amen to that !


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

but stock is boring. expecially on a boring looking car like the sentra. I have 2 way right now in mind to make the altezzas look different since i do admit they are a little too popular. get some of that faux carbon fiber film. and put them on the altezzas to make your own carbon fiber ones. or paint your trunk panel body color (but bondo up the gaps so it doesn't look like there is a center piece and paint the housing body color so it look kind of like corvette ish lights with a clear plastic color on it.


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> *but stock is boring. expecially on a boring looking car like the sentra. . *


the sentra boring?!? man i love they way my 200sx looks. the stock look makes the car a sleeper. i love it when a modified civic or stang pulls up next to me at a red light, then they tickle me when the sound of their exaughst. then when the light turns green, they're left in the dust!


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

whoa- sentra boring? not one bit, dood!

and if people want to build show cars let them, you know?

at one point 99% of us liked altezzas-(even for a second hehe) until we realized that everyone has them...so my guess is the guys that want them will change their mind sooner or later.

so just have a nice cold glass of kool-aid and put those tail lights up for sale on ebay if u can't return them.


----------

